
Show HN: Ledger – Know whose turn it is to pay - manggit
http://www.useledger.com/
======
manggit
Hi everyone, I am the creator of Ledger. We are part of YC Startup School -
Founder Track.

I built Ledger because I wanted an easy way to track and split all of my
shared expenses with friends.

A lot of my spending is shared between one or more people, and I hate the
awkwardness around splitting a bill or asking for repayment. Other times, I
know that there will be many shared expenses and I just wanted a quick way to
track the expenses over time and settle up at the end or when the difference
is owed is meaningful.

With Ledger, you create a shared "Ledger" between you and your friends, each
person can contribute expenses to the Ledger and we automatically calculate
the difference owed. Ledger is designed to be super light weight allowing you
to quickly track and split an expense so you can get back to what you were
doing. We automatically pull in your transactions from your credit card and
bank accounts, so you never miss an expense and never have to type in a
transaction manually. Lastly, if you have close friends that you see
frequently, you can just have a running Ledger between each other, use it as a
quick way to determine whose getting this round of drinks or paying for
dinner, you may never have to actually settle up.

Would love for you to play with the app and please reach out with any
feedback!

